# Lake Cumberland for the month



## Carpman

Well, the weather sucks this spring up North. I have moved the boat south to Cumberland for at least the next month. No matter what the weather you can always get on the water and out of the wind unlike lake Erie. As I speak Erie is getting hit with yet another Nor Easter. I hate to say it, but the fishing is better here too. A lot more variety to be caught. 

I am a veteran to LCK and should be able get on fish right away. I will keep this post updated soon as I get out this coming weekend.


----------



## Lundy

looking forward to the fish pics


----------



## crappiedude

Me too. I don't have any firm plans yet but I do plan on making it down to Cumberland sometime in late April.


----------



## Carpman

Crappiedude, I will give you a report when I make it out. Full spawn down here is early to mid April. I was there during post spawn last year and there were still some fish in the trees. We caught the biggest crappie I have ever seen at 2.05 lbs.


----------



## crappiedude

Carpman said:


> Full spawn down here is early to mid April.


I was thinking we'd be down in early April but we decided to take a short trip to Alabama next week. That being said we fished down there in late April in 2016 and the crappie were in the trees pretty good that year. It took us a little time to figure them out but once we did it was a fun trip. We dodged a lot of storms that year so I hope the weather is a little more agreeable this time.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Carpman we are headed to cumberland this Thursday we are staying in Burnside . Would appreciate any information. Going to try mostly for crappie. Thanks.


----------



## Carpman

Hey CHOPIQ. Try on the fallen trees with 1/8th jigs tipped with minnows. Seems like they do not like the standing timber. The pockets of the creeks is usually where they hold. I just keep moving till I find a school.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Are you finding them deep? Do you know water temps? Thanks!


----------



## Hoss5355

Water surface was 51 degrees a week ago. This was out of Lee’s Ford Marina.


----------



## Carpman

Water temp is now back down to 49. Winter won't give up.


----------



## CHOPIQ

5 of us fished all day today and ended up with 5 keeper crappies. Extremely slow. Water temp around 52-55. We are fishing beaver creek area.


----------



## chaunc

Have you tried five to eight foot deep for crappies or are you only fishing for bass? I’m headed for Ky lake tonight and that’s the depths I normally fish at that water temp. If not there, I’ll look for shallow gravel or rock later in the afternoon. That water will get warmer as the day goes on. Hope you guys find them and load up the boat.


----------



## Carpman

Try Indian Creek.....less pressure than Beaver Creek. Gonna be a mud pit again after this rain this weekend.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Well after three days of extensive fishing grand total was 6 keeper crappies. A few bass and all the little gills you want. We tried deep, shallow, off of high walls, back end of channels, trolling and everything else. Just couldn't find the fish. Water temps Saturday dropped to 49 degrees. Water levels were up 10-12 feet and I'm sure with the 1" of rain they got Saurday it will be going up again. In three days only saw 2 bassfisherman out. The stripper guides were running and it looked like they were doing good. I think they have a crappie tournament there next weekend and an FLW tournament there April 12-15. Should be interesting.


----------



## Carpman

Crappie USA will be there on April 7th and FLW starts practice the same weekend. I will also be there that weekend and staying for 10 days starting the 14th. If you only stayed in the Beaver creek that may have been your problem. There were bass boats all over the south end and saw 3 spider rigging for crappie. Water clarity sucks right now. Water level is at summer pool, however this rain we just got is going to wreck it again. Cumberland falls came up 4 feet yesterday and still going up this morning.


----------



## Popspastime

This dang weather...


----------



## Carpman

Hoping by next weekend for the water to come down again. Supposed to get up to 2 inches of rain in the next 24 hours. Don't have high hopes of finding clear water though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol north south east west its everywhere! Good luck hope things settle down for you


----------



## Carpman

Hit Indian creek today. Damn FLW practice started today so they were everywhere. I tried 6 different places for crappie, no Buenos. Started fishing for bass around 11 and slayed them till I left at 2. Biggest was a nice spot. I lost a tank smallie at the boat, but that's fishing. It's going to go off this week with the weather. My vacation there starts next weekend and we are going to hit it perfect. Just need some crappie to cooperate. Oh yea the striper are loaded mid creek. 5 guides all working it this morning. Now is the time to head down if anybody is thinking about it.


----------



## crappiedude

I hope you guys get on them. I was going to head down on the 23rd but I messed my knee up. Getting surgery on the May 3rd and 4-6 weeks for re-hab. This is a tough year.


----------



## Harry1959

Coming down spur of the moment for a couple days tomorrow. I’ve heard from a couple people that they have been doing pretty well on crappie, but still around 10 ft deep. Thanks for the updates! Good luck with the knee dude


----------



## Carpman

What part of the lake are you fishing Harry1959? I will be on the Southern end. The crappie should be moving shallow with the upcoming weather.


----------



## Harry1959

Launched at burnside around 4 today. Only caught 3. And yes, the ones I caught were shallow (3-5 ft deep)and within 10 ft of shore. I spent most of my time fishing too deep. 
On a side note, as I was loading my pontoon on the trailer, jimmy Huston was sitting in a bass boat beside me. I thought that was cool. Spoke to him. He was friendly


----------



## Harry1959

Didn’t do very well Wednesday. Evening Temps got down to about 30 overnight and the surface temp dropped from 58 Tuesday to 54 wed morning. I do believe the cooler temps pushed the few crappie that had moved shallow back out to deeper water...... wherever they were, I didn’t find em. Did catch 3 crappie, a 14 inch bass and a couple smaller bass..... back at work today.


----------

